# 2 Netzwerkarten, 1 PC 2 unterschiedliche Netze



## ava99 (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo Community !

Haben einen PC mit 2 Netzwerkarten. So nun meine Frage ich möchte jetzt programm xy sagen welche Karte es nutzen soll. Kann ich das unter win XP realisieren und wenn wie.

Bei meiner Google recherche habe ich leider nichts entdecken können was mir so wirklich auf die Sprünge geholfen hat.

Danke schon im voraus !

Lg ava99


----------



## Sinac (25. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht könntest du deine Frage etwas ausführlicher beschreiben damit man auch weiß was du willst? Einfach einen PC mit 2 Netzwerkkarten die in unterschiedlichen Subnetzen hängt? Warum sollte das nicht funktionieren? Windows sieht doch anhand der IP Adressen und der Gateways welche Karte er für was nehmen muss und solltest du für ein ziel explizit über eine Karte gehen wollen musst du halt eine statische Route einrichten.


----------



## ava99 (25. Juni 2007)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Folgende Idee habe ich. Eine Netzwerkkarte soll für den Internetzugang zuständig sein. Also Programme wie ICQ, Skype, Firefox. Diese Programme sollen über Netzwerkkarte 1 ins Internnet gehen. 

IE oder Mozilla sollen Netzwerkkarte 2 benutzen.

Nur leider habe ich keine Idee wie das realsieren kann.

Grüße Ava99


----------



## Navy (25. Juni 2007)

man routing

respektive mal in der Shell von Windows den Befehl "route" eingeben. Zudem solltest Du Dir  einen Batchjob schreiben, der die Tabelle anpasst und ggf in die Startskript^W^W den Autostartordner legen.


----------



## Sinac (25. Juni 2007)

Das ganze ist nicht abhängig von den Programmen sondern von der nötigen Route. Wenn Netzwerkkarte 1 z.B. über einen Router ins Internet führt ist ein entsprechendes Standardgateway eingestellt. Alle Anfragen die nicht lokal beantwortet werden können gehen automatisch darüber. Wenn an der 2. Netzwerkkarte nun ein anderes IP Netz hängt werden Anfragen dafür automatisch darüber geleitet. Aber die Karten hängen nicht im gleichen IP-Segment, oder? Das wäre nämlich hochgradig sinnlos.


----------



## ava99 (25. Juni 2007)

nein die Karten hängen nicht in einem Ip Segmant. die erste Karte hat die IP 192.168.0.13
die andere 192.168.178.4

wie gesagt würde es halt gerne den Programmen zuweisen welches Gateway sie benutzen sollen. So soll icq, skype oder auch Firefox das Gateway 192.168.0.1 benutzen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juni 2007)

Moeglicherweise liesse sich mit Hilfe der CoreForce-Firewall regeln welches Programm ueber welches Interface rausdarf.


----------



## ava99 (25. Juni 2007)

Link

Du meinst bestimmt diese oder ?

Ok ich werde es mal probieren und berichten meinen Erfolg ;-)

Grüße Ava99


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juni 2007)

ava99 hat gesagt.:


> Link
> 
> Du meinst bestimmt diese oder ?


Genau die meine ich, ich meine mich erinnern, dass man dort fuer Programme festlegen kann ob sie ueber ein bestimmtes Netzwerkinterface gehen duerfen oder eben nicht.


----------



## Navy (25. Juni 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Moeglicherweise liesse sich mit Hilfe der CoreForce-Firewall regeln welches Programm ueber welches Interface rausdarf.



Warum, so kompliziert?

Er muss doch nur herrausfinden welche Server er anspricht und deren IP in die Route aufnehmen. Ist zwar etwas Arbeit, vergrößert aber die Schadecodebasis auf dem System nicht und benötigt auch nur minimalen Adinistrationsaufwand.


----------



## Sinac (25. Juni 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Warum, so kompliziert?
> 
> Er muss doch nur herrausfinden welche Server er anspricht und deren IP in die Route aufnehmen. Ist zwar etwas Arbeit, vergrößert aber die Schadecodebasis auf dem System nicht und benötigt auch nur minimalen Adinistrationsaufwand.



Sehe ich auch so, das scheint mit kein großer Aufwand zu sein...


----------



## ava99 (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo  !

Danke für eure Antworten 

Kann imom leider noch nicht testen da ich zur Zeit auf der Arbeit bin.

Kann erst heute abend testen.

Danke @all für eure Antworten 

Grüße Ava99


----------



## ava99 (25. Juni 2007)

so konnte nun mich weiter mit dem Thema beschäftigen.. also mit den Routen das wäre keine schlechte idee aber wenn ich im Firefox die unterschiedlichsten siete auf Rufe, da habe  jede menge schreibgramm zu erledigen.

Coreforce Firewall da bin ich noch nicht so ganz durch gestiegen wegen der Konfiguration. Sie macht aber einen fähigen Eindruck. Wenn man sie dann mal verstanden hat denke ich 

Grüße Ava99


----------

